# Daten austauschen vom Mac auf PC



## corona (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
hab ein Netzwerk-Problem das mich die letzten Tage schon beschäftigt. Hoffentlich kann mir jemand von Euch helfen, denn bin kurz vorm verzweifeln.

Ich besitze zwei Rechner, einen Win98-PC und einen MacOSX-Ibook. Beide besitzen eine Netzwerkarte. Zudem habe ich noch ein Cross-Kabel. Nun möchte ich Daten von dem PC auf dem MAC kriegen. Wie geht das? Dürfte doch eigentlich nicht so schwer sein?

Was ich schon versucht habe:
1) Ich hab beiden Rechnern eine feste IP-Adresse gegeben. Dem PC (192.168.0.1 und die Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.1) und dem MAC (192.168.0.2 und die Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0). 
2) Zur Überprüfung habe ich in der Eingabeforderung des Pcs winipcfg gegeben, und tatsächlich hat der PC die IP-Adresse 192.168.0.1 und die Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0.
3) Zur Überprüfung am MAC habe ich das Tool Ping benutzt. Dort die IP-Adresse des Pcs angegeben und tatsächlich wurden Daten hin und hergeschickt. 
4) Danach habe ich die Ordner auf dem PC freigegeben, die ich gerne auf dem MAC hätte.
5) Auf dem MAC danach Apfel+K gedruckt um mit dem Server zu verbinden. Folgende Zeile: smb://192.168.0.1 oder auch smb://192.168.0.1/D (D heißt das freigegebene Laufwerk). Und da kommt die Fehlermeldung.
6) Das gleiche auch auf dem PC: wenn ich dort auf Suchen/Rechner gehe und die IP-Adresse des MACs eingebe findet er auch nichts.

Woran liegt das? Eigentlich habe ich doch alles richtig gemacht, oder? Hab ich vielleicht etwas vergessen? Muss ich vielleicht auf dem PC ein zusätzliches MAC-Protocoll installieren? Oder irgendwie dem MAC sagen, dass der andere Rechner ein PC ist? Wo kann ich mich vergewissern was die IP-Adresse des MACs ist? Soetwas wie winipcfg auf dem MAC?

Bitte helft mir, da ich kurz vorm verzweifeln bin.
Ich danke für jeden vernünftigen Vorschlag.

Gruss: corona


----------



## Kleini (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Also grundsätzlich musst du auf dem Mac auch lokales File-Sharing (nicht dieses Web-Sharing) aktivieren. Samba, also smb funktioniert, so weit ich weiß, nur sinnig mit OS 10.3 (dem Panther), dazu muß man bei den Benutzerkonten ein Häckchen bei "Anmeldung von Windows-Clients" (oder so ähnlich, habe jetzt leider keinen Mac hier) setzen. Was allerdings immer klappt ist ftp bzw. ssh/sftp. Für sftp ist der Server beim Mac quasi immer am Laufen, für FTP muss man nur ein Häkchen in den Netzwerkeinstellungen setzen. Dann kannst du dich von deinem Windows-Rechner über einen FTP-Client (z.B. WS-FTP) auf dem Mac einloggen, bzw. im Internet Explorer des PC's einfach ftp://kurzname@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx als Adresse eingeben, wobei "Kurzname" dein Mac-Kurzname (so wie dein Homeverzeichnis heißt) und xxx... die IP des Mac ist. Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

MfG Kleini


----------

